# My birds



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have 3 RIR 2 bantams and 2 new barnavelders what birds do you have? Thanks


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

i have a white sussex a Columbian blacktail a Columbine (lays green eggs) and a coucou maran oh and 6 bundles of fluff x


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rhode Island reds, Black sex links, gold Buffs, New Hampshire Reds, Americaunas, white leghorns, Black copper Marans, Welsummers, American grey gamefowl, Asian black gamefowl, and Turkish Maylay gamefowl, and one Cornish hen


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

4 Rhode Island Reds-1 White, 3 Anacaunas, 2 Red Cochin Bantys, all 10 Layin Hens. 10 Dominecker Bantys, 5 Black Marans, 5 Black Cochin Bantys, 10 American Game, 10 Old English Game, 18 Serama (Worlds Smallest Chicken) from Malaysia.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Shoot cogburn ur like me. A lil of everything I got 34 chickens total. They're all different


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Right now I have Auraconas, Rhode Island Reds, Barred Rocks that look like Leghorns and two old lady Rocks, one Barred and one Partridge, oh, and two Delaware Roosters, they are my Sons of Pepper!!


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Can I just say that I am really jealous of all of you who have dozens of chickens of all different kinds? 

I want (at least) one of EVERYTHING! 

There, I said it. *whew* 

But I will be strong and be very happy with the 6 I have right now.


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

TinyHouse said:


> Can I just say that I am really jealous of all of you who have dozens of chickens of all different kinds?
> 
> I want (at least) one of EVERYTHING!
> 
> ...


I have the same kinda thoughts just I have 7 birds
X


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I just ordered my coop. I don't even have that yet. I'm drooling while I wait. As for chickens.... Every time I try to line something up to get some chicks, the deal falls apart. So maybe I'll have a coop all Fall and Winter and get babies in the Spring. And I feel the same way you do. I want 2 of each just like the ark. And I think my little coop only holds 6. My head lives in Chicken Land forever now. My name is Stacy, and I'm an addict. Lol


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Well I just ordered my coop. I don't even have that yet. I'm drooling while I wait. As for chickens.... Every time I try to line something up to get some chicks, the deal falls apart. So maybe I'll have a coop all Fall and Winter and get babies in the Spring. And I feel the same way you do. I want 2 of each just like the ark. And I think my little coop only holds 6. My head lives in Chicken Land forever now. My name is Stacy, and I'm an addict. Lol


Stacy, BIG show and sale in North Oxford Mass the first weekend in November ... Come on up!! I got an awesome Buff Cochin there in June!
My name is Kimberly and I'm an enabler!


----------

